# Scorpion Charms



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I am a Scorpio so I think its really cool.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

**note to self: don't move near Hearthfire, there be scorpions there!**

  

Wait, how big are they!?!? Have you tried lollipop molds? Don't they put them in lollipops? A silicone lollipop mold should work.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Bwahahahaha!!! I haven’t thought of lollipops!!! I had never seen scorpions here before I built my home in the woods. And the size ranges from pinkie fingernail small to 2 inches. And I’ve caught 2 before and put them in a jar together to fight to the death! Lol it’s usually a good fight too


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I made these last night and I’m sure I’ll have to slowly add more resin because some parts are still sticking through the top.







While I was at work, my hubby caught another for me!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had no idea Georgia had scorpions.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Nothing says love like "Honey I caught a scorpion for you" lol


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Bwahahaha! It does take a quick hand.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

How did I miss this thread! LOL. I actually bought one this past month for my victim in the Secret Reaper. I see a lot in just a regular teardrop shape, similar to the ones you’ve made. Perhaps you can make your own mold for it using liquid silicone?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

When I first saw the title of the thread I thought it meant charms to keep scorpions away.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

these are so cool.


----------

